

Book Search (very KISS) - sireat
http://bigbooksearch.com/books/Paul+Graham

======
Jasber
This was actually made by a reddit user:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/7ckzw/dear_reddi...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/7ckzw/dear_reddit_i_wrote_a_new_search_engine_its_like/)

~~~
tocomment
He should advertise that fact on the site. "Made by a Reddit User".

~~~
paraschopra
Seriously, very, very funny!

------
sireat

      Whoever wrote this, did things right by keeping things simple(compared  to Amazon's own window shopping application and many others). What amazed me was that the author doesn't appear to have put on affiliate links in those searches (or maybe Amazon tracks the referrals in some other way?).

~~~
Jasber
I can't tell if the affiliate link is hidden or not. Traditionally Amazon
affiliate usernames are "username-20" and as you can see in the URL the
pattern does exist, only with a strange username: "_0"

<http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0964729237/_0-20>

------
unalone
That's quite impressive. I think my favorite simple feature: it doesn't try to
build its own search engine. As a result, I could find some of the really
hard-to-find items on Amazon, which I doubt a more custom search enging would
have done.

I also love the title of the site.

~~~
sh1mmer
I think that's really smart. There isn't much point building your own search
engine now unless you are very large. There are normally a few great
alternatives with some kind of partnership arrangement out there to use
instead.

------
jfno67
Nice, I would just add one thing. Repeat the book title in the title
attribute, not just the alt.

------
michael_dorfman
That's pretty sweet.

------
weegee
neat. bookfinder.com has worked well for me for 10 years.

